# XML und java



## siba (9. Mrz 2005)

Gibt es ein gutes Buch oder ein gutes Tutorial (vielleicht auch für Anfänger) wie man mit Hilfe von Java (und vielleicht auch Servlets) XML auslesen kann?


----------



## Roar (9. Mrz 2005)

im java ist auch eine insel buch gibt ein gutes xml kapitel.
guck in das Tutorials & links forum


----------



## Student (9. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,
schau mal hier rein:
:arrow: http://java.sun.com/xml/

Desweiteren ist mir nicht ganz klar, was Du mit "XML auslesen" meinst. Könntest Du das eventuell noch etwas spezifizieren?

Danke Dir.
Grüße Ben.


----------



## siba (9. Mrz 2005)

Ich hatte so die Hoffnung, dass xml auslesen, so funktioniert wie jsp und die taglibs. So dass ich statt einer jsp-datei anschließend eine xml-datei habe. Ich hätte gerne weiterhin meine Datenbank und mein Servlet, aber statt meiner jsp-datei hätte ich gern ein xml-transformierende Datei! Ich hoffe ich habe mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt!?!?!


----------



## bambi (10. Mrz 2005)

Nicht so wirklich...  :bahnhof: 
Also willst Du jetxt eine XML-Datei erzeugen, oder was??? Schreib' doch einfach mal, was genau Du haben
willst - also mit Bsp mein' ich jetzt.
Ansonsten gibts Java ist auch eine Insel auch als openbook...


----------



## Student (10. Mrz 2005)

ibs hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So dass ich statt einer jsp-datei anschließend eine xml-datei habe


Ähm, eine XML-Datei ist eine XML-Datei und eine JSP-Datei ist eine JSP-Datei. Hört sich doof an, aber meines Wissens hat das eine doch grundsätzlich erstmal nichts mit dem anderen zu tun ..  ???:L


----------

